# Chainsaw Spark Plug



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

What other Bosch spark plug can use beside the HS8E. Bosch discontinued it as of 8/2011. It replaces the champion DJ8J that was used in the little Homelite XL-2 Chainsaws.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't know about Bosch but NGK BM6F should work.


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

I only use Bosch in my handheld 2 cycle equipment.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I would call Bosch at their 800 number or e-mail them and see what spark plug number the suggest if any. You may not have any option but to change brands. Sometimes there is no choice but it sounds like the saws original manufacture had confidence in Champions. Roger


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had nothing but bad luck with champion spark plugs. Champion plugs blogs down chainsaws on some make/models but bosch doesnt. I dont use champion spark plugs on any my personal equipment. I use bosch, autolite, torch, or oregon spark plugs.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

When I used Google and your Bosch plug number there are several places that list an Oregon and Autolite spark plug equal to it. Champion would still be better than throwing the saw away. Roger


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

This might also help you New Bosch CR Electrode Spark Plug for McCulloch Chainsaws Bosch HS8E | eBay. I would order more than one. Roger


----------



## sarge (Jan 7, 2013)

I would follow Rhenning's advice, BTW if no luck finding the HS8E try 7540, sad news is bosch discontinued both.


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

I know Champion is worthless in chainsaws and weedeaters. Bosch give them more power. I'll use NGK before using Champion again. Champion arent the same as what they used to be.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you order the Boschs I showed you where to buy???? Roger


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

Not yet. Stens is showing they still have them. I got ebay item on my watch list though. TY


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't wait because when they are gone they are gone. If I was that brand loyal I would buy a couple so I had them. Roger


----------



## MowersGalore (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been a small engine mechanic for nearly 20 years and i have never had a lot of faith in Bosch or Champion plugs - I would personally fit a BPM6F or a BM6F, the projected core does help with carbon issues in the plug or just run the engine at full RPM to get combustion temps up high enough to burn the oil off


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

I ended buying 20 of Bosch HS8E as Stens can no longer get them either. Few weeks ago I ordered the shop pack of 25 of the NGK BM6F.


----------

